# Grazing near Thame



## Ginger17 (17 April 2017)

Looking for a field to rent for 4 well behaved horses near Haddenham/ Thame area (Buckinghamshire) ASAP
Looking for around 5 acres minimum. Nothing unreasonably expensive please, and ideally no livery yards (that would work for 2 of them, but for the other retired 2 the cost seems unjustified when all they really need is grazing and not facilities which is what you tend to pay for with livery)
If you have anything or know of someone else who might, then I'd appreciate it.


----------

